# Spotting Scope Phone adapters



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm trying to find a good adapter for my Vortex Viper HD. I DO NOT have an iPhone...

Does anybody have any suggetions or brands that they would recommend?

If this has been talked about already I'm sorry, a quick search did not show any threads. 

Thanks,
BB


----------

